# Model 3 Owner Pics



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

There's a delivery pic thread, but not just a general pic thread. We were having family pictures taken, so had a few professional Model 3 pics taken while we were at it. These are just a couple samples that the photographer texted us. Hopefully more soon.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@danzgator , why is Alex reporting that your car is sold? Is that true?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954460218695536641
If yes, good for you of course.


----------



## danzgator (May 17, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> @danzgator , why is Alex reporting that your car is sold? Is that true?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/954460218695536641
> If yes, good for you of course.


WAY off topic, but yes. Planning to get the SR to use as a 2nd vehicle instead of a primary vehicle. The $9,000 LR upgrade just wasn't worth it to me as a second car because it wouldn't be used 99% of the time.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

danzgator said:


> WAY off topic, but yes. Planning to get the SR to use as a 2nd vehicle instead of a primary vehicle. The $9,000 LR upgrade just wasn't worth it to me as a second car because it wouldn't be used 99% of the time.


Not sure why off topic since it's the car pictured...  Pics that are great by the way - free advertising for T≡SLA ! 

As I wrote, sincerely happy for you & understand your reasoning.

All the best!
Mike


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## EV-lution (May 7, 2017)

With our Model X, supercharging both on the way home after delivery in Sacramento (Rocklin).


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

On a chilly, almost-snowy day in Fort Collins Colorado. Day #2 with my car and I'm absolutely thrilled with it.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

I’m working in Denver this week. Free rides?


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

TesLou said:


> I'm working in Denver this week. Free rides?


I'd be up for it, but I'm in Fort Collins, not Denver. So about 75 minutes north from central Denver - but I'd be willing to drive down and meet you roughly halfway... If you are game, click on "start a conversation" with me and we can figure out a time and a place.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I've noticed that red seems a really popular color... so here's mine


----------



## Jim Brown (May 3, 2016)




----------

